# Your Story And Why You Chose A Career In Medicine



## outspreadwings (Nov 17, 2017)

I frequently visit this forum, and finally decided to make an account. I've read almost every thread and realized how many interesting people there are that use this site. Often times we are forced/pressured by our relatives to pursue a career in medicine for the sake of keeping face, but I'm almost certain that not everyone's story is like this. 
That is why i started this thread, feel free to share your story and the reason behind why you chose to follow this path. 
I hope we can spark some interesting discussions and read some good stories about each other


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

This will sound cliché but the only reason I decided to pursue medicine was so I could have the knowledge required to help people whenever and wherever I could.


----------



## outspreadwings (Nov 17, 2017)

DarkestLight said:


> This will sound cliché but the only reason I decided to pursue medicine was so I could have the knowledge required to help people whenever and wherever I could.


Dude, I was about to shut down this thread because I though everyone here was forced to become doctors, but then you commented and that's a great reason to become a doctor 
Cheers


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

outspreadwings said:


> Dude, I was about to shut down this thread because I though everyone here was forced to become doctors, but then you commented and that's a great reason to become a doctor
> Cheers


Don't shut it. More people might comment in due time.


----------



## mal1c3 (Jun 30, 2017)

I've only seen two types of people: Those who are forced and those like DarkestLight. I've yet to see anyone who pursues medicine for the money


----------



## DarkestLight (Aug 24, 2017)

mal1c3 said:


> I've only seen two types of people: Those who are forced and those like DarkestLight. I've yet to see anyone who pursues medicine for the money


I've seen one years ago. He was my classmate and wanted to pursue cardiosurgery at first because the field interested him but then decided to pursue dentistry for money. Now he studies BBA.
So I guess you need passion for the sciences if you want them to take you far.


----------



## chronos (Sep 1, 2016)

My case is a bit different, albeit not entirely rare. Initially, it was a wish of my parents and there was a bit of pressure from relatives as well. I ended up with this decision due to my "divergent" nature. I was never quite passionate about one particular field and always had a hard time answering those "what do you aspire to become when you grow up?" questions. Up until grade 11, I was inclined towards chemical engineering however I developed a strong interest in Biology at A Level (biochemistry, human anatomy and physiology chapters specifically) and I always had this increasing desire and curiosity to dive into the vast amount of information about how the human body works. It amazed me immensely. Thus, I committed myself to the world of medicine & surgery.
Don't get me wrong, I love science and math (almost equally) but I couldn't choose between the two and therefore I decided to go where my interest lies. I do feel confident about my decision, which to be honest, I feel is an indication from God. 

Here's hoping that we become highly successful medical practitioners and are able to serve humanity to the best of our ability, InshaAllah.


----------



## outspreadwings (Nov 17, 2017)

chronos said:


> My case is a bit different, albeit not entirely rare. Initially, it was a wish of my parents and there was a bit of pressure from relatives as well. I ended up with this decision due to my "divergent" nature. I was never quite passionate about one particular field and always had a hard time answering those "what do you aspire to become when you grow up?" questions. Up until grade 11, I was inclined towards chemical engineering however I developed a strong interest in Biology at A Level (biochemistry, human anatomy and physiology chapters specifically) and I always had this increasing desire and curiosity to dive into the vast amount of information about how the human body works. It amazed me immensely. Thus, I committed myself to the world of medicine & surgery.
> Don't get me wrong, I love science and math (almost equally) but I couldn't choose between the two and therefore I decided to go where my interest lies. I do feel confident about my decision, which to be honest, I feel is an indication from God.
> 
> Here's hoping that we become highly successful medical practitioners and are able to serve humanity to the best of our ability, InshaAllah.


Alhamdulillah, honestly from the bottom of my heart I'm so happy for you
You should thank Allah everyday that you get to study what you love 
Amen brother


----------



## Blingbling (Sep 9, 2017)

chronos said:


> My case is a bit different, albeit not entirely rare. Initially, it was a wish of my parents and there was a bit of pressure from relatives as well. I ended up with this decision due to my "divergent" nature. I was never quite passionate about one particular field and always had a hard time answering those "what do you aspire to become when you grow up?" questions. Up until grade 11, I was inclined towards chemical engineering however I developed a strong interest in Biology at A Level (biochemistry, human anatomy and physiology chapters specifically) and I always had this increasing desire and curiosity to dive into the vast amount of information about how the human body works. It amazed me immensely. Thus, I committed myself to the world of medicine & surgery.
> Don't get me wrong, I love science and math (almost equally) but I couldn't choose between the two and therefore I decided to go where my interest lies. I do feel confident about my decision, which to be honest, I feel is an indication from God.
> 
> Here's hoping that we become highly successful medical practitioners and are able to serve humanity to the best of our ability, InshaAllah.


My case is a bit like yours, I love biology but art as well. I wanted to do graphic designing first and i got in too but I wanted to try medicine so here I am, waiting for the merit lists.


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

Disclaimer: This is pretty long feel free to skip and move on to the next person's story lol 
- - -
Honestly everyone's going to think I'm some kind of weirdo 
But here we go, here are my reasons

1. This is the first reason that made me want to pursue medicine, I realized it when I was in grade 10 and got laughed at. The story starts 10+ years before I was even born, my father came from a moderate family, they weren't rich nor were they poor. At that time there was no such thing as private institutates where you could go to, you got admission in government colleges solely off of merit and it was close to almost free, all the government cared about was talent and if you had it, they made sure your potential wasn't wasted, making the fees close to non existent. Alhamdulillah my father went to UET Lahore (engineering) where he was able to get a quality education for fraction of the price. This is when I realized that Pakistan really tried to invest in their students thinking that they would benefit in the long run. They even sent my father to Japan and three other countries to gain experience. But what did my father and most of the graduates do after graduating? They got up and left to Canada/America. Those were tax payers money that was used to fund thier education, it was an investment made by the country for the future, you were an investment and you straight up spit in their face, robbed them, And got up and left. And we all know that these countries only want the cream, the smartest people as immigrants. When this type of brain drain happens, and the goons are left to take care of the state, it's obvious this is one of the reasons why progress is so slow in Pakistan. 
Now my father has alhamdulillah a high tier job here
I brought this up to my father and asked him whether he feels ashamed that he took from the spoon that fed him but never returned them the favour, that was the first time I realized that I need to return this debt for him and the way was through becoming a doctor 
When I told my classmates that I wanted to become a doctor in Pakistan not only did everyone laugh at me they told me that what's the point if Canada wouldn't accept my degree, when I explained to them I don't have any interest in coming back and that instead I wanted to help propel Pakistan forwards, they laughed at me even more and said "what makes you think you're so special that you can change all the corruption in Pakistan" I honestly was heartbroken and felt betrayed because I'm not an egotistic person and would never think like that, I know the actions of one person can never account to much but in my ideology not taking action is even worse. People always discouraged me, And if I wasn't as strong willed as I am, I surely would have given in, which makes me wonder how many people give up their dreams because of these type of devilish people. 

2. My second reason, which is the same as most of you is: Self Contentment.
If I wake up every morning and know that I'm helping someone and brightening someone's life, or inspiring them (we always need more people to look up to as role models and I hope I can be one, one day) I'm a happy and content person, if I go to sleep knowing I made a difference in someone life, no matter how small. 

3. Reward from Allah; honestly were all sinners and we need all the help we can get on the Day of Judgement, And if my whole life of service to humanity can save me from the punishment of even one sin, I'll have no regrets. At the end of the day only Allah has the power to create and destroy, to give and take a life, And if I could be the tool to that I have found fulfilment. May Allah reward/forgive all of us

As for my story, I also really enjoy literature, and my parents alhamdulillah support my choices and are open minded, I'm in the process of writing my novel, it's pretty good if you ask me. If it weren't for medical school I would need two more years to finish both books, but insha'Allah I'll try to balance both careers, so the projected completion is in 5-6 years, And publication and editing will take another 2 years but insha'Allah one day that dream will also come true (( I'm coming for you J.k. Rowling







)) 
I'm a firm believer that it is possible to have multiple careers no matter how different the two are.

Yea, I guess that's it, lately it's become such a trend to go to Pakistan for med, And the same people that laughed at me now ask for advice and how to get in, although I don't mind helping them it gets me a bit angry. I want to tell them "Don't follow in my footsteps, becsuse your reasons will never be the same as mine" but I'm too nice for that :/ 

Insha'Allah, one honest person at a time, one truth at a time, one foot after the other, success is a long process and a crack down on corruption is almost impossible, but one day we'll get there, maybe when we're 90 years old, wrinkly and watching tv, or even when we're 9 feet in, it's a process. No regrets.

Oh well, anywho I wish all of you the best of what the world and akhira has to offer, And the most fruitful of futures in all aspects 

I warned you, now you think I'm retarded


----------



## outspreadwings (Nov 17, 2017)

Blingbling said:


> chronos said:
> 
> 
> > My case is a bit different, albeit not entirely rare. Initially, it was a wish of my parents and there was a bit of pressure from relatives as well. I ended up with this decision due to my "divergent" nature. I was never quite passionate about one particular field and always had a hard time answering those "what do you aspire to become when you grow up?" questions. Up until grade 11, I was inclined towards chemical engineering however I developed a strong interest in Biology at A Level (biochemistry, human anatomy and physiology chapters specifically) and I always had this increasing desire and curiosity to dive into the vast amount of information about how the human body works. It amazed me immensely. Thus, I committed myself to the world of medicine & surgery.
> ...


Same, my older sister does graphic designing but i was never any good at it  but I was really good at chemistry and physics, but i didn't want to be an engineer and i was okay at biology so you can guess what happened


----------



## outspreadwings (Nov 17, 2017)

Hamanah, were you born woke


----------



## SAJJEELAHMED (Nov 17, 2017)

This is my opinion as an A level student.For most people it's because their parents force them to or they just don't know what else to do, because in Pakistan the only thing worth doing is Medicine or Engineering if you go towards the scientific side. If you keep 3 Science subjects(Physics,Chemistry,Biology) in A level like most people, and you're not planning to leave the country for uni then your options are slim. For me it's just because I really don't know what else to do. Hopefully i'm good at Medicine is all I can say.


----------



## Blingbling (Sep 9, 2017)

Hamanah said:


> Disclaimer: This is pretty long feel free to skip and move on to the next person's story lol
> - - -
> Honestly everyone's going to think I'm some kind of weirdo
> But here we go, here are my reasons
> ...


You have such a strong will power, it's actually so inspiring. Good luck with your books!! I am actually a huge bookworm so you know..please do complete them whenever you get the time ??


----------



## Blingbling (Sep 9, 2017)

outspreadwings said:


> Blingbling said:
> 
> 
> > chronos said:
> ...


Same. I was really confused and then I was like urgh nvm go with the flow


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

Blingbling, kind words are so motivating, thankyou
And ofcourse, insha'Allah finishing this series is just as important to me as being a doctor


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

outspreadwings said:


> Hamanah, were you born woke


Haha


----------



## Rida_ejaz (Aug 23, 2016)

Hamanah said:


> Disclaimer: This is pretty long feel free to skip and move on to the next person's story lol
> - - -
> Honestly everyone's going to think I'm some kind of weirdo
> But here we go, here are my reasons
> ...


You're really inspiring. Before reading this thread, I thought I was the only idiosyncratic soul out here :3. I kept coming to this thread but always stopped because it takes a lot of tenacity to put your thoughts into words at the risk of being laughed at. I've pretty much the same reasons albeit, never thought about the brain-drain thing so seriously. Let alone seriously, it didn't even occur to me like that. Kudos to you!


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

Rida_ejaz said:


> Hamanah said:
> 
> 
> > Disclaimer: This is pretty long feel free to skip and move on to the next person's story lol
> ...


It makes me so glad to see that people resonate on the same level as I do, honestly I still don't think I was able to communicate effectively, plus i typed that out on my phone. 
LOOOL, same, I didn't know how people would react, but fortunately everyone on this forum is so kind


----------



## Planehopper (Nov 8, 2017)

First of all this thread is a GREAT idea. And Hamanah honestly your post is honestly very inspiring and thought provoking. I hope you settle into Fazaia(I saw your post on another thread) and become a great doctor insha'Allah. Pakistan needs more people like you.

As for me, I have several reasons for choosing medicine:

1. Despite both my parents being doctors I was neither pressured by them nor did I feel I was ever forced to choose this profession. I took Bio, Phy, Chem and Maths during my A Levels, and I absolutely loved Maths. With maths nothing was too difficult but with bio I always had to put the extra effort in and those damn past papers were hell (the mark schemes were always out to kill you). However despite the difficulties I faced I was always interested in bio. I dunno something about the human body has always fascinated me. I remember when we did the homoeostasis chapter, I read somewhere that there are 1 MILLION nephrons in each kidney. I mean let that sink in... 1 Million nephrons crammed into a tiny space, all performing the same function, seemingly effortlessly, continuously 24/7. We as humans are still not able to replicate this, even the most advanced dialysis machines are mammoth sized compared to a kidney and are a temporary measure, they are most definitely not a replacement for the kidney. And this is just one instance. Throughout my course I was constantly amazed the human's body intricacies, it's complexities and it's hidden mysteries. And there are so many things left to uncover, and so many things that we yet just don't know enough about, take cancer as an example. Everything about this field piques my childlike curiosity, in a way that engineering, accounting, finance or any other profession just simply don't. 

2. I've also done a fair bit of peer teaching, and I can't really describe the feeling I used to get when I successfully conveyed a concept to someone. It was this warm fuzzy satisfying feeling. And that left me with a drive to help others. That drive and that kick is what I hope I can get with a career in medicine. I mean what can be better than a career whose roots are entwined with the very concept of service to humanity. And as Hamanah pointed out we're all sinners to some extent, so as selfish as this sounds, if I can gain some sort of redemption by dedicating my life in a service to others, then it'll be worth it.

3. I moved to Pakistan, from the UK, around 6 years ago. Honestly the first few years, I hated it here. Everything was so different and foreign to me. But over the years I've grown to quietly admire this great nation. This country has enabled me to reconnect with my culture, language (though admittedly my Urdu is shamefully terrible), people but most of all it has given me an identity. I wouldn't be the person I am now today, if I had stayed back yesterday. And yes, while I have had massive downs and challenges to face, they've made me someone I'm proud to be. In my small way I'd like to give back, to make a difference to the place that gave me so much.


Medicine is HARD, and by hard I mean extremely difficult. Worldwide, medicine is consistently one of the most competitive fields out there. Doctors are expected to have unbelievable amounts of knowledge on their fingertips, are expected to make life-changing decisions often in a short time span and are expected to thrive in stressful, pressurising environments. As standards and the scrutiny on doctors rises it is only going to become more difficult. I have seen first hand how doctors are expected to be know-it-all robots who simply cannot make an error. While, in my opinion, this kind of attitude is blatantly wrong, it is a reality of the world we live in. Knowing these challenges and the hard grafting I have ahead of me, I'm becoming a doctor, not for the money, not cause I have been forced to, not for the respect in society, but for the lives and stories I can impact and make a difference to.


----------



## Hamanah (Jun 23, 2017)

Planehopper, First of all, I have no words. Thankyou. All I ever wanted was to influence and inspire people, even if it was for a fleeting moment, I really don't know what to say. 
I agree with everything you've said and I'm glad that you were able to find the real you. Self awareness and finding yourself is tiring but beautiful, stressful yet so so important. I've gone through something like this my self, and I came out of it knowing who I truly was and what I wanted in life.
You're so blessed to be reconnected with your culture, history, and language; I hope to do the same aswell one day  
From points 1 through 3 and even your conclusion, you really do get it  
I hope that flame within you stays kindled forever, and to throw your words right back at you, I really do hope you become a fantastic Doctor, I hope you never forget your roots, and humble beginnings, and I wish you all the very best.
We really do need more people like you guys
As long as you do what you do with passion, and try to change even the smallest bit about the world, there is no failure, because you trying in its self is the first form of success. Or atleast that's what I believe


----------



## Planehopper (Nov 8, 2017)

No Hamanah, Thank YOU for your kind words and inspiring post. I think a lot of us (members and lurkers alike) have gained a lot from reading it. It certainly made me think and question why I really wanted to pursue medicine. And you're right self awareness is very important.
And don't worry, you'll fit right in. If I've adjusted then literally anyone can adjust. 5 years down the line, I think you'll be very happy here. Btw when are classes in Fazaia starting?


----------

